# Any Variable Speed Drive Experts Out There?



## T Bredehoft (Oct 23, 2018)

Could what appears to be two shoulders be both ends of one piece, and it might be driven out?


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 23, 2018)

Those ears look to be bronze? I see a setscrew boss in the one pic can you go the long way? I can see their being a setscrew on the shaft that secures the ear.


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 24, 2018)

The ears are steel and I am sure that if I can get one out, I can drive the other with a punch. Here is a picture of a similar setup
http://www.owwm.org/download/file.php?id=218077&mode=view

I am presuming that the ear shafts are both mushroomed. Unless there is an unseen retainer somewhere, those ears should just pull out. I can easily move the ears slightly in an out and rotate them within the slot. But I just can't get enough purchase on them to pull them out. I have a
Vice-grips slide hammer tool, but the Vice-grips just slide off with a couple of impacts.


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 24, 2018)

A little heat in the right places? Try and put nub of ear in vise. Then use the shaft as a handle to pull. Get one out use a punch for the second?


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 24, 2018)

I have a collet type slide hammer for pulling dowel pins and such, which has a much stronger grasp. maybe try a local parts store that has a tool loan program, or if your lathe is running possibly make one. Mike


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 24, 2018)

FOMOGO said:


> I have a collet type slide hammer for pulling dowel pins and such, which has a much stronger grasp. maybe try a local parts store that has a tool loan program, or if your lathe is running possibly make one. Mike


The ear is rectangular, at least the part I have to grasp is. So I don't think the collet type will work for me, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 24, 2018)

Ok, I see the issue now. I'm sure you will get it with a little persuasion. Mike


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 26, 2018)

Well I finally got everything disassembled and it was one major night mirror. It seems the shaft was 2 pieces. There was sure no way to tell without a manual. Needless to say, I have a lot of lathe time ahead of me, making new shafts.
Thanks for your inputs.
Randy


----------

